# Losing local channels on SD Receiver



## static2229 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have recently noticed that the local channels on my SD receiver had vanished from the guide. I have an SD Tivo unit with a 5-LNB dish. Is there something I can change in the settings to get these back or is the only option to upgrade to a new HD receiver?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

static2229 said:


> I have recently noticed that the local channels on my SD receiver had vanished from the guide. I have an SD Tivo unit with a 5-LNB dish. Is there something I can change in the settings to get these back or is the only option to upgrade to a new HD receiver?


Which Software version do you have ?
From what I read over here : http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11061872&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
it needs to be 6.4.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Also, where are you located? If your local stations are beamed from the 119ºW satellite, be sure that your Tivo is configured for the "Phase III 3-LNB Dish" under the satellite setup.


----------

